

Ask HN: Do you think this thin-ice weight loss concept could work? - jv22222

It seems too good to be true. To wear an insole that burns an extra 500-1000 calories a day. Does anyone on HN know if this might be a hack that can work?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;thin-ice-the-very-first-weight-loss-clothing-line
======
onion2k
Assuming those are values are actually kilocalories (1 Calorie in food is 1000
calories) then that device would need a battery that can boil 5 litres of
water[1] eg 5000 grams of water raised 100 degrees = 500000 calories = 500
kilocalories.

I'm not sure I'd want to stand on that...

[1] 1 calorie can raise 1 gram of water by 1 degree

